# Theater Seating brands?



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I am as confused as ever on home theater seating and after weeks and weeks of looking, Im just not getting anywhere. There are so many choices for basically the same shapes and colors, so I need to find out more about each brands quality rating from people that would know. There isnt any store anywhere around me that I can actually go and sit in one of these units to determine this myself, so Im even more nervous about spending so much money on something I know next to nothing about. 

In trying to get the most for my money and fit the space we have available, I was wondering where each of the brands rank in a list? For example, I assume Berkline ranks as the best, but where do the other name brands fall after that? if I knew that a certain brand had a rep for being the cheapest in quality, Im sure I would spend a little more to get a level or two up higher in the quality ranking list. 

I need as much help and direction as anyone feels like giving. So thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Restless,

There are many choices out there, and no the Berkline does not "ranks the best" in every category, but I would say they are the best bang for the buck.

I would recommend reading this thread, where I gave my opinion on various brands of seating:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ing-after-attending-market-high-point-nc.html

Couple more things:

1. Currently we are running promotion - 50% off on the power recline option.
2. Next week the Berkline raises their price, so if you are on the market for seating and you are interested in Berkline - get your order in this week.


----------

